
Windows 10 runs on Raspberry Pi 4 and 3 - divyanka1916
https://www.windowslatest.com/2020/02/09/heres-how-windows-10-runs-on-raspberry-pi-4-and-3/
======
naruhodo
Excellent. This will make another fine addition to my collection of devices
that I don't run Windows on.

------
zamadatix
Marcin's original guide has a few more details
[https://discourse.pi64.win/t/how-to-installing-
windows-10-ar...](https://discourse.pi64.win/t/how-to-installing-
windows-10-arm64-17134-on-your-raspberry-pi-3-and-4/488)

Once someone cracks the 1 GB RAM problem I will probably give this a go, seems
like the cheapest way to mess with full Windows 10 on ARM on real hardware.

~~~
divyanka1916
The 1GB RAM limitation has been there since January 2019. I wonder if they'll
be able to crack it...

~~~
zamadatix
rpi3 didn't have more than 1GB of RAM for the software issue to be a
limitation in the first place. Rpi4 launched in summer 2019 but nobody was
able to get it to boot Windows 10 until January 2020.

I.e. it's only been a known limitation for 2 weeks. I'm sure someone will
figure it out.

